# Windows 10, anyone else having issues?



## AverageWhiteBloke (15 Jul 2017)

I know there's a few techy people resides here so anyone having issues updating W10? The update process appears to be screwed right now for me. Spent the last two weeks downloading 1gig plus updates just for them to fail every time. First time I've had a Microsoft computer in 15 years and quite shocked at the lack of support. Seems like the only place you can get any help is on support boards that MS don't frequent and some of the advice you get shouldn't be for the normal user.

I managed to get one of four to install by using CMD prompts to shut services down and emptying out folders containing update files and downloading the update manually. One update says it isn't even compatible with my software even though it comes direct from MS!

Not acceptable really for their latest and greatest OS, feels a bit like its still in beta.


----------



## zozo (15 Jul 2017)

I've been a MCP - system admin for a few years from XP to W7, i stopped at W7 and still using W7.. But in a way things didn't change that much. Especialy that without any detailed information it is very difficult to pin point the problem, because different issues can cause simmular behaivor like in your case updates not installing correctly etc.

There are different work arounds you could try to solve the problem at several system levels. Most common once are listed and explained here
http://www.alphr.com/microsoft/1001411/how-to-fix-windows-update-in-windows-10-if-it-becomes-stuck-1
For the novice user a system restore to a known date from the past where all still was OK is the easiest way. If the problem occured to long ago and you don't know anymore or system restore can't solve it you need to try the rest. For example if it reoccors after a succesfull system restore, you likely have a conflicting/corrupting update, than the diagnostic tool can revael the culprit..

If all these steps don't solve it, than it sits deeper into the system and we need to have much ore specific information about what exactly is happening. Best way to get around it is visiting and asking Windows Tech forums with advanced users and Microsoft Certified professional members..
https://www.windows10forums.com/


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (15 Jul 2017)

Thanks @zozo Ironically the first link you posted is the one I found which got me away with one of the updates, I'll register with the forum linked which seems a lot better than the ones I've been trawling through looking for answers. The PC I use I bought as a bit of a sofa surfer, its a tablet/laptop combo where the keyboard detaches so it only has 32gig of on board disc space. Bit of a pain when some of these updates are 1gig plus and usually needing another gig to install so I tend to clear things out as much as possible and don't even have restore knocked on which isn't ideal. Would be helpful if I could use the memory card as the home of the update folder but I can't see that happening. I have any apps that will be moved to card over there and my docs etc.

Generally speaking I'm a linux user for work PC's which is far less troublesome negating the need for drivers and the update process is seamless. I very rarely use this tablet other than a bit of office activity and surfing so as such is a very clean system. If any conflict of software has arised it must have came from MS themselves, the system is nigh on out the box other than 3 or 4 bits of software I've installed mainly my HMRC software for processing wages, Libre Office, Gimp for image editing and Dropbox. Other than that everything else has came from MS so would shock me if there was a conflict.

Shouldn't really have to jump through hoops to get an update installed especially in these times of seemingly lot of dangerous malware doing the rounds.


----------



## ian_m (15 Jul 2017)

I have updated 100's machines from Windows 7 to Windows 10 and then the various updates to Windows 10 versions. All were successful in the end, but biggest issues I found were:

- Display driver issues causing display driver to crash/not start after update. Easy, uninstall driver before upgrade.
- USB device issues, especially extra screen drivers (USB to VGA). Some prevent the graphics starting properly after upgrade. Unplug USB devices before upgrade.
- Virus checker issues, especially from Windows 7. Uninstall before upgrade, re-install after. Virtually all Windows 10 updates were successful with virus checkers left on.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (15 Jul 2017)

Don't know why I have so many issues. Toying with the idea of doing a wipe right now. I've spent days on this. Since posting earlier I have ran the procedure Zozo linked. After rebooting I got an error updating (sorry didn't copy it) but couldn't even connect to update server, said try again later. Couple of re-boots later I now see KB4025339 as a cumulative update and a couple of net framework. After restarting said failed to install then the updates disappeared again. Again rebooted and now the cumulative update is back and been stuck at 55% for over a hour.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jul 2017)

No issues here, are you already on the Creators Update? If not then upgrade to this manually:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb...ada78f3fa0/get-the-windows-10-creators-update


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (15 Jul 2017)

LondonDragon said:


> No issues here, are you already on the Creators Update? If not then upgrade to this manually:



It would appear not, I didn't even realise this existed, thought it would have just come through the updater. Strange thing was I was about to wipe it and it said it needed to free up 600mb of space to reset so knocked it off, got home and the updates installed (KB4025339) Now I find there's a new version which needs 8gig of space and I only have 5.5gig left God knows where I'm going to get that back from, that's with the free space tool already ran.

I think I should hang around MS forums more, definitely lost touch with this OS. Now then where do I start....


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jul 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> God knows where I'm going to get that back from, that's with the free space tool already ran.



Try downloading CCleaner this is a great tool to get rid of all temp files etc....
Also install 360 Total Security, has some great tools to make your system faster and also clear a lot of wasted files (run Full Check, Speed Up, Clean Up and under Tool Box run System Backup Cleaner)

Also un-install unused software to generate some space!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (16 Jul 2017)

I already use CC mate, uninstalled everything whether I use it or not and ran disk cleanup which gave me the 8gig, ran the installer but it failed due to lack of disk space. 
Looks like I need to find the installation files and delete them before trying again because it's took up a large chunk of space trying. 
Looking on line you can use a USB stick but it didn't give me that option probably because the micro sd card I already have inserted is formatted to use as a drive. 

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (16 Jul 2017)

Managed to delete as much stuff as possible including the creator installation files and freed up 9gig of space. Ran the installation again and again it failed on not enough space. Spent all afternoon reinstalling all the software I had previously and putting back files I had dropped across onto the SD Card.

On the plus side I seem to have a fully updated system with a bit more space and have found a bit more about W10 than I knew before, in fact probably learnt more about it this last week than I have in the last ten years  I'll have to do a bit more sniffing about in other forums but the Creator update doesn't bode well for anyone with tablets, maybe fine on laptops or desktops systems with plenty of space.

From what I understand MS themselves are not recommending the update until it offers it to you due to having issues which appear to be mainly drivers. Probably best left off my system until some things have been ironed out. Seems a bit crazy that MS are selling this OS as Phone/Tablet/Desktop compatible when most Phones/Tablets are clearly not going to have enough built in space to install it unless you clearly get your system down in size to the bare bones unless they come up with some way of taking advantage of extended memory.

I'll have a look down the route of the possibility of installing this by downloading it to a usb stick and see if I can boot into it at some point but I feel sure at some point it will need to copy the files over to the c drive so a certain amount of space is going to be required still. One website said 25gig would be required which isn't going to happen on a 32gig system. I just hope MS isn't going to ram this update down my neck at some point without offering a way of doing it or the ability to not do it at all.

That's Windows for you I guess, this last week has just gone to prove why I left their products alone for some years.  Got to take some blame for thinking I could get away with a 32gig tablet but you would have expected if someone is going to create an OS that works on tablets that they would have took the disk space issues into consideration. The amount of posts I've read the last couple of days about people with these devices asking how they get an update on a tablet of that size with no real solution other than a total fresh install is unreal.

Thanks all for helping so far


----------



## ian_m (17 Jul 2017)

We have been using PCMover from Laplink a couple of times at work. Tad expensive at £45 a go for Pro version, but the time saving and lack of a**sing around afterwards is a absolute no brainer cost/time wise.

Moves programmes & all user settings to a new PC.

We upgraded a 32GB storage tablet(s) by moving programmes and settings to an external USB disk, re-installing Windows 10, upgrading to Creators update and re-importing all the programs & settings back from USB disk. Worked fine. Need to re-enter odd passwords, but just worked, the moving took a while, but just left alone doing its stuff.

Also used to move my old workstation PC (non UEFI based on Sata SSD) to UEFI based Xeon PC on NVMe (nice 1TB NVMe and 64GB RAM and octal Xeon) . 800GB of data took about 3-4 hours via Gb network.


----------



## GHNelson (17 Jul 2017)

Hi Chaps
Don't know if this is related to a Windows 10 update?
Receiving the message [ No Bootable Device on Start up ]
Turn it off and on again starts up okay!
Been into the BIOS.....tried to change the Firmware to Legacy no joy!
This Acer is on Wifi settings!
Any suggestions....there is a Windows up date coming this afternoon, so I'm tad wary of installing it In case I can get into the OS.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (17 Jul 2017)

ian_m said:


> We have been using PCMover from Laplink a couple of times at work. Tad expensive at £45 a go for Pro version, but the time saving and lack of a**sing around afterwards is a absolute no brainer cost/time wise.
> 
> Moves programmes & all user settings to a new PC.
> 
> ...


I only have one windows pc Ian. To be fair I don't mind starting fresh. Because of the limited space I tend to have everything in the cloud so other than downloading a couple of bits of software and entering a few passwords it's no big deal.

Reading up on it ms don't advise installing creators unless they offer it to you, I did come across a list of compatible pc's  but I can't find that again now. Reading between the lines the answer appears to be that on installation it should offer to use a USB stick for tablets that are short of disk space but I didn't get that option. Formatted a stick last night to see if that popped up but although the pc saw the stick the updater didn't. Maybe because it was only a 3 gig stick and it needed minimum 8. Ordered a 32gig stick off amazon so I'll give that a try and see if the option to use that as space comes up. I'm guessing I can't use the micro sd already inserted because it will need drivers for it which won't be available on boot up whereas the USB stick will.

Just wondering, what do you windows guys generally do, clean install or upgrade? Heard a few stories of people who clean installed and lost their windows key. They had to update through the normal update process, register the key then do a clean install. Wondering if I should maybe factory reset the device which should free up more room then try the update?

My laptop was pre-installed so I guess the set up files are stashed somewhere on the drive and don't want to lose them in case I need to set the computer back to default at some point.

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (17 Jul 2017)

hogan53 said:


> [ No Bootable Device on Start up ]



What is the boot order in the bios? You can try to change that.. Put the HDD as first boot device.. Review your ACER models Function keys the F1 / F12, one of these will enter system diagnostic hardware scan.. It might reveal any hardware defects.. In case the HDD is faulty any repair likely willl be only temporary, than you know you're about to replace the HDD. Not saying its faulty, but it's a easy check to know what you're up to before trying numerous other options.


----------



## GHNelson (17 Jul 2017)

Cheers Zozo will try that first!....


----------



## Zeus. (17 Jul 2017)

Updates always suck long term IMO better off with a clean install IMO, being an overclocker in the pass and OS always got currupt when overclocking and gaming so freash install every 9-12months. Clone HDD before you start then if all fails you can be back to a working PC faster. Used the  Windows 10 Media Creation Tool many times works well from USB


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (17 Jul 2017)

Zeus. said:


> Updates always suck long term IMO better off with a clean install IMO, being an overclocker in the pass and OS always got currupt when overclocking and gaming so freash install every 9-12months. Clone HDD before you start then if all fails you can be back to a working PC faster. Used the  Windows 10 Media Creation Tool many times works well from USB



Yeah tried that creation tool. Just wouldn't find the USB stick I had inserted.



hogan53 said:


> Hi Chaps
> Don't know if this is related to a Windows 10 update?
> Receiving the message [ No Bootable Device on Start up ]
> Turn it off and on again starts up okay!
> ...



I find it handy to have a bootable copy of Linux for rescuing situations. Something like Linux Mint Mate make sure you pick the right version 32 or 64bit. Burn the iso to a USB stick and set your bios to boot from usb. Doesn't affect your system at all, just use as a live cd. You have a fully functioning operating system which is handy for getting files off your borked windows pc, scan your drives for problems and running virus scans to remove files if your pc won't start up. Once the cd is ejected your back to normal as if it never happened.

Also I have had problems before with no media detected when it was searching for old hardware IE floppy that was no longer connected. When you get in your bios look for settings like "scan for hardware changes" also once you set your hard drive as first boot device look to see if there is an option to not boot from any other devices. In my case it was looking for the floppy which wasn't there. Before doing all that maybe reset your bios to defaults.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (22 Jul 2017)

Current state of play, bought a 32gig usb stick which can be either usb3 or micros usb in case I need to plug into the tablet instead of detachable keyboard. Tried running the update but although the usb stick is there in explorer I don't get the option to use it. Also tried windows media creation tool and again no option to use the usb stick. Starting to think unless the tablet has 8gig spare to start with it maybe isn't going to offer the option at all. I could wipe as much as possible to get 8gig and see if that option is available or plan B, clean install.
From what I can make out a clean install is going to take 25gig so on a 32gig tablet my concern is A. with the reserved disk space containing the files for re-installation to reset to out-of-box is this going to be enough. B. Am I going to lose my Windows activation key if not going through the normal update channel (can probably get the key before doing this using belarc advisor or similar) C. Will fresh install over write the reserved disk space or will it be locked as a separate partition and D. Is this actually going to be worth the hassle, from what I can see there's still a lot of people having problems with it, my computer doesn't appear to be in any compatible lists I have found so far and the extra features I probably won't use although the word on the street is that it is safer from hackers which is the main selling point for me.

Any comments appreciated.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jul 2017)

I have a Windows 10 Lite Edition which would be the best option for you, I will try the install and see how much HDD space it takes. I will get back to you


----------



## GHNelson (24 Jul 2017)

Nice one Paulo!.....


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jul 2017)

Tested it, uses less than 10gig of HDD space. Has you can see from image below, I created a 32Gb drive for the install to simulate your scenario


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (26 Jul 2017)

How's this work then LD, do I need to download a different version and will I lose any features?


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jul 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> How's this work then LD, do I need to download a different version and will I lose any features?


I can make it available to you if you want to give it a try:

Removed List:
DVD Folder:Sources files and others Removes For more space
Microsoft Apps:All is Removed Completed < Except Store ...
Microsoft Services Apps:All Removes/Disable Completed
Microsoft languages packs:All langs removed Except English
Services : The most Disable permanently cauze is combo with apps
Services Mode: The Best Perfomance
Microsoft Edge/IE11 : Both Removed permanently

More Details About This:

Diffrence bewteen win 10 pro and Win 10 Lite edition
Lite Edition Is faster
Lite Edition Better Perfomance
Lite Edition Better Boot Time
Lite Edition Smaller Size ISO
Lite Edition Fast Installation
Lite Edition No More Telemetry 
Lite Edition Its Close too LTSB


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (27 Jul 2017)

Yeah, if you could please LD, just PM any links if you want. Still not sure what happens regarding keys and the pre-installed version. Went to download the creators iso tonight and I get an out of space error even though I'm saving it the sd card, I assume that's because it's saving to a temp file on the c drive before copying across to the card.

Probably my own fault for buying hardware with such small drive, wrongly assumed that if windows were making an OS designed to be run on phones and tablets that this wouldn't be an issue but there you go, that's what you get with MS.  Even had to change settings in the browser to a different user agent so it thought I wasn't using a windows computer, doesn't let you download the windows iso if you have a windows computer  I think they really need to stabilise their platform before adding any more bells and whistles.

Really bad experience so far, maybe got into it too early. I have full OS's, fully functioning and running on 2gig memory sticks and generally a new os install takes me about three quarters of a hour. Into what, my third week? and still no further forward which all started because windows pushed me an update to a windows computer with barely nothing else on and now I'm at the point of wiping it! Ridiculous really, I now know why people pay top dollar for apple stuff 

Maybe I've been spoiled over the years, My family have apple products, android phones, and I personally use various flavours of Linux and I have never had to wrestle with any of them to install an update, it just happened as a matter of course. Ironically other than my work desktop none of them have as much disk space as this netbook.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jul 2017)

I would always say for a Windows machine with Office go no lower than a 64Gb HDD as the C: drive. I will PM you with some more info!

The windows on phones is different from the windows on a computer, in the same manner that iOS and MacOS are not the same.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (27 Jul 2017)

LondonDragon said:


> I would always say for a Windows machine with Office go no lower than a 64Gb HDD as the C: drive. I will PM you with some more info!



Yeah, should have done my research I guess. I don't mind trying different os versions as long as I can still restore the machine to its original state. Seems there are ways of doing things using extra storage but none of them are very user friendly for the average user. There are quite a lot of 32gig machines running about in the wild, the original surface pro was also 32gig and I'm guessing with M$ policy of forcing you to have the updates they will be getting some flak over it. I think on Pro versions you can delay it but not indefinitely so at some point quite a lot of machines are going to end up stuck in a loop of not being able to install the os but being made to.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jul 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> I don't mind trying different os versions as long as I can still restore the machine to its original state.


What do you mean? You have a recovery partition?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (27 Jul 2017)

Yeah I have a recovery partition mate. My worry being that fresh install could in some way over write the recovery space of the disc OR that because of the recovery section installing the Creators update still doesn't have enough space, maybe not though. When I've been searching for answers I find a lot of people who went down the route of fresh installs found that their windows activation key wasn't activated on pre-installed versions. The work around for this was to just let the update process carry on as usual and let it install/activate/then fresh install. It would appear MS would much prefer you to use their updater than fresh install yourself but obviously that just puts me back in the loop.

Before trying the lite version I was considering resetting the machine to factory state and seeing if having the recommended 8gig space would then allow me to use the USB stick as extra storage for carrying out the update. Maybe it won't because the destination drive has less than 8gig. My understanding is that if you have 8gig space the update process will move files back and forth from the stick to carry out the update process.

Option 2 would be create a bootable usb creators edition stick and go for fresh install and hope there's enough room to complete then shave it down after install but searching suggests you need 25gig for this so depending on how much space is reserved for recovery partition which I don't want to over write that may not be an option.

Option 3 Wipe and install with window 10 lite. My thinking on this though is the creators update has some extra features, could be beneficial maybe not, so in the end I will be losing some features using this way. Considering as it stands I have a perfectly functioning system it seems a step back losing features. I can't see why other than obviously security risks and compatibility that MS can't leave me with what I have now but I assume at some point they are going to force me to update?

Generally on my Linux systems with limited space I would partition the disk with 10gig space for OS /root and leave the rest as /home containing all my personal folders and app settings. When they bring out a new OS its just a case of creating a bootable stick with OS on and installing it to /root. Go for a shower, come back and hey presto new OS with everything still in tact so you can imagine why this is such a headache to me 

You'll have to bare with me, windows and I parted company after XP so I'm now having to learn things all over again, some things are familiar and some not so. Downloading creators update to my linux machine now ready for creating a bootable stick so i can try all three options and see which one works best for me.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (27 Jul 2017)

Been using this as a suggestion, however in my case I'm not being offered the use USB stick as an option but again that maybe because I need to clear more space on the destination drive first.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jul 2017)

32Gb and a recovery partition!! You are asking for trouble, I would wipe it all and do a clean install, or just buy a new HDD they are cheap anyway


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (27 Jul 2017)

I'll look into that, it's an SSD drive though in a tablet, I'm guessing that's going to be no easy task. Going to set up a virtual machine now and install the creators edition to it to see what the final size on disc is out of curiosity. Do you know what happens with my activation key if I wipe the recovery partition, will it still work on other versions?


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jul 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Do you know what happens with my activation key if I wipe the recovery partition, will it still work on other versions?


According to Microsoft if you do not change any hardware on the machine it should activate itself after install, but I have had two devices become un-activated, so hard to tell to be honest.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (27 Jul 2017)

LondonDragon said:


> According to Microsoft if you do not change any hardware on the machine it should activate itself after install, but I have had two devices become un-activated, so hard to tell to be honest.



That seems to be the general census of opinion, sometimes works sometime not. Trying the VM is a non runner, just realised I can only run 32bit versions on my VM and no options in bios to change this on my desktop and I've downloaded the 64bit version. Can't really download again at work because it's metered and can't download at home because I don't have the HD space, happy days  

Time to get back on with my life I think, I thought computers were designed to make your life easier not add an extra layer of complication you can well do without.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jul 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Time to get back on with my life I think, I thought computers were designed to make your life easier not add an extra layer of complication you can well do without.


Bring it over I will take care of it while you plant my tank LOL


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (27 Jul 2017)

Haha Love to mate. Planting tanks is enjoyable, this is more akin to nailing my own scrotum to the desk


----------



## alto (27 Jul 2017)

but surely less messy 

But why not just return the device as "defective" - certainly sounds to be the case!

(just can't let go of the challenge can ya )


----------



## Andy Taylor (27 Jul 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Yeah I have a recovery partition mate. My worry being that fresh install could in some way over write the recovery space of the disc OR that because of the recovery section installing the Creators update still doesn't have enough space, maybe not though.


 Have you tried macrium reflect free to backup your drive? this software will allow you to backup all your drives including the recovery drive to an external HDD.
I have used it a few times whilst testing out different versions of windows 10.
On my main laptop i did away with my recovery drive and installed Windows 10 from a dvd copy, this also removes any hidden nasties that PC manufacturers install! Then i did a recovery image using Macrium so if i had to do a clean install i had a backup plan!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (27 Jul 2017)

alto said:


> (just can't let go of the challenge can ya )



Haha, yeah I get a bit OCD with these things. I am quite computer literate and don't mind messing but this really is like  It's as if dark forces are at work. As one door opens another one just seems to slam in your face. Can't really take the thing back because I've had it a while and to be fair there's nothing wrong with the device other than it shouldn't really have Windows 10 on it. I don't use it that much other than one piece of software I need for work and the occasional browsing. No doubt I will do the same as all my other devices and just get sick of spending more time keeping it running than using it and throw some flavour of Linux on it. Not sure how Ubuntu works on a touch screen so it would be a first for me.

The Creators update seems to be quite new so I suppose somebody else with the same problem as me will probably find an answer but on this occasion, you won't often hear me say this but this has me beat  I built a PC about 15 years ago back in the days when I was gaming and bought the latest greatest GCard at the time which was a weeks wages for me so a big investment, I don't think I had it 18months and Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter Came out and there were compatibility issues with my card and the game so that was the end of PC gaming for me and I went down the Playstation fatboy route. That computer had the latest Ubuntu software on and even with an old xp athlon cpu in with no sse2 which I managed to keep spoofing into thinking it had to keep software running and 3gig of ram that machine finally called it quits in February this year. I've had this thing maybe 10 months and already software has killed the hardware. You live and you learn.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (27 Jul 2017)

Andy Taylor said:


> macrium reflect free



I'll take a look at that thanks, going to try a few options when I get the time.


----------



## Andy Taylor (27 Jul 2017)

Good luck mate!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (28 Jul 2017)

Back again  Just checking here because I might be on to something. I've discovered that if I just run the exe. file from the creators edition iso that I downloaded that it gave me the option to use the usb stick to help with installation and appeared to be working but I bottled it because I hadn't backed up my recovery partition. So just checking on the Macrium settings, I'll bring things up to speed...

Firstly I reset the laptop to factory defaults, turns out doing this gave me 15gig of space on the C drive, turns out the recovery partition is only 400mb or so in size so to make sure updates didn't start downloading I knocked wifi and went through the usual disk clean up operations and uninstalled any gubbins software that came pre-installed to free up even more space.

Installed Macrium and used the Wizard to create an image that would restore my pc to factory defaults on my hard drive and backed this up to another computer, however, the iso it created is only 275mb is this normal? Currently doing the same again creating an image that can backup or restore windows on to a 8gig usb stick rather than a file and that is 50% done as we speak. Are the backups a lot smaller than the actual partitions they are backing up?

Plan is if I know I can restore to factory which should be even better now with all the crap off I might give the update another try tonight. If not I might just update it and leave it where it is. My understanding with M$ is that if you can't update to creators edition 1705 security updates will still be supported until 2023 same as if you had upgraded from Windows 8 although this is a bit vague.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (28 Jul 2017)

Tadaaa


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Jul 2017)

What took you so long?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (29 Jul 2017)

LondonDragon said:


> What took you so long?


Haha, don't get me started. I'll post up how I went about it in a bit just in case anyone else finds themselves in the the same position.  What I found when searching for answers was that no one actually got to the end, plenty asking not many solutions.

Strangely, when I delete the old copy of Windows from temp files which I haven't done yet just in case the full install will actually be smaller on the drive than the original out the box and seems to be a bit nippier but I haven't installed any other software yet. The whole situation could be quite easily avoided for low space users if ms implemented the update procedure better. You have the download which then writes to a temp file and then the install which takes about 25 gig all in all, would be better if they implemented the USB drive better so the install ran from the stick rather than the c drive. 

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (31 Jul 2017)

LondonDragon said:


> Try downloading CCleaner this is a great tool to get rid of all temp files etc....
> Also install 360 Total Security, has some great tools to make your system faster and also clear a lot of wasted files (run Full Check, Speed Up, Clean Up and under Tool Box run System Backup Cleaner)
> 
> Also un-install unused software to generate some space!



Big thanks LondonDragon! On a whim I read some of this thread and saw your advise above. I d/loaded CCleaner and it made a real difference to my laptop. Boot time was 2.07mins, now it's 35sec.


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jul 2017)

Dantrasy said:


> Big thanks LondonDragon! On a whim I read some of this thread and saw your advise above. I d/loaded CCleaner and it made a real difference to my laptop. Boot time was 2.07mins, now it's 35sec.


Together with 360 Total security makes a bigger difference, no windows machine should take more than 30 seconds to boot  I have a Windows 10 machine booting in around 10 seconds


----------



## zozo (31 Jul 2017)

LondonDragon said:


> booting in around 10 seconds


Mine does too, but have to admit,it does with a i7 quadcore CPU, 8 gig memory and 64bit OS.. Actualy rarely need to use Ccleaner on this one and only still use it because of old habbit.


Dantrasy said:


> I d/loaded CCleaner and it made a real difference to my laptop.


Also see "Old prefetch data" this is by default unchecked.. Prefetch are files windows loads into memory when you launch an application. It keeps this in memory in case you launch it ever again, than it launches faster (they say) but this folder can get cluthered over time. If you have little memory, cleaning out this folder once in a while can make a littla additional speedup. 

But if you installed lite edition it could be prefetch service is dissabled already. Which actualy can render the system also a bit unstable as well (too lite).. At least it did in XP times. I'm not familiar with the  higher lite versions.


----------



## Andy Taylor (31 Jul 2017)

I use this to clean up windows after doing updates

Dism /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup /ResetBase

Just run command prompt and copy the above command, then let it do its bit.
I saves 6Gb by using this.
As for Macrium you need to select your windows 10 drive click on it and a dropdown box will appear then select "image this drive only".


----------

